# epsxe keeps crashing :(



## R4Liam (Apr 1, 2014)

I have been using epsxe for a few hours (playing hogs of war) and now on a later level it just keeps on crashing with a message "epsxe has stopped working" I don't know what I'm doing wrong. I am running windows 8.1 (wish I wasn't) with a perfectly capable computer.


----------



## osirisjem (Apr 1, 2014)

R4Liam said:


> "epsxe has stopped working"


Common problem.


----------



## R4Liam (Apr 1, 2014)

I have fixed it now thanks anyway 

In fact no, it has crashed yet again one level later


----------



## Celice (Apr 1, 2014)

I've played hours through King's Field 1, 2, and 3, along with most recently 10 hours of Symphony of the Night without any issue.

Does it crash often with every game, or only this one? Have you tried alternate plugins?


----------



## GamerzHell9137 (Apr 1, 2014)

Chance compatibility mode to Windows XP or 7 and try again.


----------



## Raphaeldan (Jul 16, 2016)

Try going under "options" and make sure that CPU overclocking 1x is at least checked, let me know if that works


----------



## Joom (Jul 16, 2016)

Raphaeldan said:


> Try going under "options" and make sure that CPU overclocking 1x is at least checked, let me know if that works


Good work bumping a two year old thread.


----------



## Originality (Jul 17, 2016)

Joom said:


> Good work bumping a two year old thread.


A 7 year old thread from 2009
Edit: misread... Never mind me


----------

